# Remove Front Bumper



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyone done it? Looking to do it this weekend and need some help!

Cheers
Jack


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Well I managed it, might try a write up later if I get a moment. Here's the result...


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice one, Jack! Looks really good. Assume you have all the skin on your fingers and are injury-free?  Would be very interested to see the step-by-step, many thanks


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Yep pretty much! Fitted it first and realised a clip was out of place on the grill so I had to remove the bumper and start all over again. Very long day...

I reckon it's no more than an hour and a half removing and refitting once you know what you're doing. Removing the grill from the bumper is the most difficult part, fairly certain Audi made it as difficult as possible to do on purpose to stop people like me from fiddling!


----------



## TheFlash86 (Jan 18, 2016)

Great job man! 
What about the grill? Looks like a cheap replacement..? Is it well made? 
I'm going to buy this on autoidstore. 
Tnx

Inviato dal mio Huawei P9 Plus


----------



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

The new grill looks really good. Would you mind letting us know where you bought it and how the quality/fitment it?


----------



## TheFlash86 (Jan 18, 2016)

I think he took this one:
https://autoid.uk.com/collections/audi/ ... ill-mk3-8s

Inviato dal mio Huawei P9 Plus


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

I've fitted this as test, they're being sold on the website.

The quality in your hand is probably 7/10, but when they're fitted they look amazing. I am over the moon with my car. Completely changed the look of it. Here's a few snaps I just got:


























Currently I've got:

Quattro Logo, Matte Silver
No Logo, Chrome
Quattro Logo, Glossy Black
No Logo, Glossy Black

These first few have had one or two clips snapped during shipping which is a shame, but they're non-essentials in terms of fittings and cosmetic. As a result though, these first ones will have £60 off.


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

JCS_AutoID said:


> I've fitted this as test, they're being sold on the website.
> 
> The quality in your hand is probably 7/10, but when they're fitted they look amazing. I am over the moon with my car. Completely changed the look of it. Here's a few snaps I just got:
> 
> ...


Hey, JCS_AutoID it looks awesome! I want the all black grille for my TTS. Do you know if it's possible to fasten the TTS logo on there? And also, do you ship to Sweden, of so how much would that be? 

Best Regards, Victor


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey Soundside, not to take away from the cool looking grille that JCS does, but you can get the black TTS grille and it has a place to put the logo:
http://www.xenonz.co.uk/store/p238/2014 ... BLACK.html


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Soundside said:


> Hey, JCS_AutoID it looks awesome! I want the all black grille for my TTS. Do you know if it's possible to fasten the TTS logo on there? And also, do you ship to Sweden, of so how much would that be?
> 
> Best Regards, Victor


We've not yet! But will look into it. I think because of the design of the grill is just won't fit unfortunately!

Shipping to Sweden is around £60.


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Soundside said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, JCS_AutoID it looks awesome! I want the all black grille for my TTS. Do you know if it's possible to fasten the TTS logo on there? And also, do you ship to Sweden, of so how much would that be?
> ...


Ok, but the grille will be a direct fit the TTS right? How can I order?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks great - any chance I can use on my Insta? Thanks!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> Looks great - any chance I can use on my Insta? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Of course!


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Be aware that there is a hidden issue with this grille which the sensor holes are made too low and you got them triggered all the time. You have to customize yourself to adjust the sensors angle up a bit. That is a tricky part.

If you're not handy with these kind of thing, forget about changing it.


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

audinut said:


> Be aware that there is a hidden issue with this grille which the sensor holes are made too low and you got them triggered all the time. You have to customize yourself to adjust the sensors angle up a bit. That is a tricky part.
> 
> If you're not handy with these kind of thing, forget about changing it.


Audinut, which sensors do you mean? Front parking sensors?


----------

